# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Alerta: Desembalses masivos en el Guadalquivir.

## REEGE

Página del Saih Guadalquivir: Una página que visitaremos mucho desde hoy...
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenciadelagua/saih/Desembalses.aspx
Hola chicos a éstas horas acaba de pasar por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, una tormenta con aparato eléctrico, que sólo pronósticaba la página Accuweather.es, y que me ha despertado a las 5:30 horas. Nunca había visto llover con tanta fuerza y descargar tanta agua a la vez, parecido a un huracán infernal... Ahora a las 7:00 iré para el Fresnedas y luego al regreso os cuento. Según veo ahora aumentan los desembalses en la cuenca:
llama la atención El carpio con 1500 m3/s, Villafranca 1396 m3/s y Alcala del río con 500 m3/s!!!
Fresnedas sube y sube a éstas horas a un ritmo bestial y de 714,20 que estaba anoche, ya lo tenemos en la cota 714,44... luego veremos pero me temo que veremos un desembalse... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Luego os cuento chicos... y a desempolvar las cámaras!!!
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...sembalses.aspx

----------


## ben-amar

¡vaya! esto se anima, esperemos que este año no se den las visitas por los mismos motivos que el año pasado.
Todos deseamos esos desembalses y la crecida de los embalses y buenos caudales en los rios pero si, ya desde el principio, esto se sale de madre no me quiero ni imaginar que sucedera si sigue cayendo agua de esta manera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... la que ha tenido que caer ha tenido que ser cosa fina... :EEK!:  :EEK!: , esperemos que no provoque daños, porque con los caudales que estoy leyendo, va a haber problemas... :Frown: 

Reege... ve preparando la zodiac para acercarte al Fresnedas...jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí, la verdad es que yo sólo he visto descargar agua así, el día 24 de Diciembre pasado cuando nos cayeron los 80 mm en 12 horas... pero los relámpagos y truenos han sido exagerados, hace un rato ni aparecia el Fresnedas en el saih, seguro que cuando lleguemos, no tenemos ni luz... :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ... pero los relámpagos y truenos han sido exagerados


Aquí agua pienso que no ha caído tanta como por ahí abajo, pero también tiene que haber unos cuantos de litros, pero la tormenta al igual que en tu caso. Sobre todo los estruendos de los rayos, duraban muchísimo más que una tormenta normal, aparte que las ondas de choque de los mismos y las vibraciones eran bestiales.




> hace un rato ni aparecia el Fresnedas en el saih, seguro que cuando lleguemos, no tenemos ni luz...


Pues a conectar el grupo electrógeno... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , pero queremos ver como sube!!!  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Comienza a diluviar otra vez... EXAGERADO, y perdonar por las mayúsculas, pero es así... Si os podeis meter en saih, y observar como sube el Fresnedas... que hermosura de entrada tenemos que tener...y el Íznajar lo veo parado??? Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Comienza a diluviar otra vez... EXAGERADO, y perdonar por las mayúsculas, pero es así... Si os podeis meter en saih, y observar como sube el Fresnedas... que hermosura de entrada tenemos que tener...y el Íznajar lo veo parado??? Un saludo.


Espectacular como sube el Fresnedas  :EEK!: 

714,44
714,53
*714,63!!!!!!!!!!!!*

EDIT: En un minuto... 2 cm  :EEK!:  714,65!!!!

Quién se ha dejado el grifo abierto????????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Increíble, *cada un par de minutos, sube 2cm el Fresnedas*..., ya está en la *714,70*

A este ritmo, empieza a desembalsar ya mismo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

A Maria, que cuando venga a comer a las 2:00 pm ya estará liada... Lo primero que haremos al llegar será llamar a Jaén, para ver que pasa... Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Al 100%, por ahí también ha debido ser incleible... Como está mi río Guadalquivir!!! Que no deje daños... Aquí, unos peazo relámpagos!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  y truenos otros poquitos!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Y nadie, preveé esto!!! :Confused: , En el Fresnedas,Chapeau, para el ingeniero que decidió dejarlo al 80% y fué criticado por gente de Valdepeñas, porque mirad como sube!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En el Fresnedas,Chapeau, para el ingeniero que decidió dejarlo al 80% y fué criticado por gente de Valdepeñas, porque mirad como sube!!!


Chapeau también por esa decisión  :Wink: .

Ahora mismo al Frenedas le tiene que estar entrando un borde de agua tremendo..., te estoy viendo de aquí a un rato abriendo los desagües de fondo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Error Reege, va a llegar mucho antes de lo que te he dicho a la 715  :Embarrassment: , ya va por la 714,85

----------


## REEGE

Ahora mismo veo a la policia municipal pasar por mi casa con los pirulos encendidos, y a protección civil, seguro que están viendo las zonas más bajas del pueblo por si ocurre algo, ahora parece que deja de llover, pero los relámpagos son bestiales...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora mismo veo a la policia municipal pasar por mi casa con los pirulos encendidos, y a protección civil, seguro que están viendo las zonas más bajas del pueblo por si ocurre algo, ahora parece que deja de llover, pero los relámpagos son bestiales...


La que tenéis montada  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , parece de película  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Lo que te dije antes... prepara la zodiac y llena el depósito de gasofa por si las moscas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

25 cm en media hora ha subido el embalse!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 25 cm en media hora ha subido el embalse!!!


Es impresionante... no recuerdo una subida tan espectacular de un embalse en tan poco tiempo... :Cool: 

Por aquí, ahora empieza de nuevo el festival luminoso, como aviso, acaba de caer ya un castañazo que me ha pegado un susto bueno... de repente ese estruendo que parece que estamos en Vietnam  :Embarrassment: 



A ver cuanto llueve y con qué intensidad...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El Fresnedas sube medio metro en una hora*

Así tenemos a la presa de nuestro amigo Reege... impresionante.

Ya va por la 715,27  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El Fresnedas sube medio metro en una hora*

Así tenemos a la presa de nuestro amigo Reege... impresionante.

Ya va por la 715,33  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## juanlo

El embalse del Guadalén se ha llenado en 24 H.
Ayer sobre las 22 h., le entraban unos 160 m3/s. Mientras desembalsaba a unos 35 m3/s.
El aumento ha sido espectacular. 
Esta tarde paso cerca. Si tengo tiempo y no está loviendo me acercaré a ver.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc.../Embalses.aspx

Después de más de una semana... siguen los desembalses en gran parte del Guadalquivir... Aquí podeis verlos!!! Un saludo y buenas lluvias...

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por el enlace, hay que situarse lo mas proximo posible a los margenes de seguridad.

----------


## REEGE

Jope, no me puede ir ni de fin de semana... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , ya pensaba que mi Fresnedas cerraría el grifo el domingo más o menos ya que estaba 80% casi... y me lo encuentro al 90% y con los desagües de fondo igual... y los demás desembalses mayores que los que ví el sábado... Un saludo a todos...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jope, no me puede ir ni de fin de semana..., ya pensaba que mi Fresnedas cerraría el grifo el domingo más o menos ya que estaba 80% casi... y me lo encuentro al 90% y con los desagües de fondo igual... y los demás desembalses mayores que los que ví el sábado... Un saludo a todos...


Pues a ver si te das una vueltecita por el sub-foro del Guadalquivir, que hay novedades en todos lados. Además Iznajar está de calentito...

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues a ver si te das una vueltecita por el sub-foro del Guadalquivir, que hay novedades en todos lados. Además Iznajar está de calentito...


jajaja, pues se arrepentira de tanto "fin de semana  :Big Grin: " y de tanto viaje

----------


## embalses al 100%

> jajaja, pues se arrepentira de tanto "fin de semana " y de tanto viaje


Después de todo lo que se pierde se le van a quitar las ganas de tanto viajecito y tanto de aquí para allá :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------

